# R35 VX-ROM Now available



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

The VX-ROM is now for sale.

Cost of remapping is 126,000 Yen, and units can be returned fully mapped within a week.

New ECU's will be available from next month, but at an increased price.

The VX-ROM can be supplied for different octane fuel, and with the speed limiter removed.

Mine's have dynoed the car, and with a VX-ROM and Silence VX Pro Titan II exhaust power was increased to 530hp.

More parts here
DemoCarR35


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

What changes does the vx-rom make to achieve these gains? (raise boost?, tune A/F mixture?, etc)


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi mate,
what do I need to do and what will it cost - PM me if it's a better idea....
(speed limiter really gone ?)


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, already! Fantastic!


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Chuck_H - Awaiting details....

Bean - PM sent.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi bud,
I think you better send me a price list....


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

530bhp? How quickly will they get that up to 600?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Is that still at stock boost?

Top Secret have made 50-55whp (533whp) with just a boost increase.

Tokyo Auto Salon 2008: Part 2 - Top Secret R35 GT-R


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

does it include the girl?


----------



## 1mad evo (Jan 19, 2008)

thats sick, so more power within reason wont be a problem, this ecu and their titanium exhaust system should get you to over 520 at fly, possibly more, this is excellent news i would most deffinatly be interested in knowing more.


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

To be honest, 520bhp is less than 10% extra, so hardly worth talking about. I think 20% extra would be nice, that brings it up to roughly 580bhp.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

1mad evo said:


> thats sick, so more power within reason wont be a problem, this ecu and their titanium exhaust system should get you to over 520 at fly, possibly more, this is excellent news i would most deffinatly be interested in knowing more.


It produces more than 520 at fly as standard. 480 is at the hubs, as are all the figures talked about here. Two stock GTRs have tested at [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## 1mad evo (Jan 19, 2008)

R33_GTS-t said:


> It produces more than 520 at fly as standard. 480 is at the hubs, as are all the figures talked about here. Two stock GTRs have tested at [email protected] and [email protected]


are you sure? i thought that would be 480 at the flywheel, just as every other car manufacturer puts it? at the fly not the wheels?

because surely if it was 480 atw then thats over 600 at the fly, sorry if im being ignorant but i dont think that can be right?

p.s forgot to add if your talking american dynoes then thats understandable


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Unfortunately updates have been a little slow coming so far.

Currently it's only possible to offer a remap, new units can't be supplied yet and they don't know when this will be possible. Turn around time will be a little over a week depending on the country, and ECU's can be shipped by insured mail.

I will soon be able to take pre-orders for VX-ROM's and Titan II exhauts, but first I want more information. I'm going there in a couple of days to have a chat in person and work out the details.

Update to follow...


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

*Update:*

We can now accept VX-ROM's for reprogramming, but new units won't be available for the foreseeable future.

Turn around time is approx 1 week, and all units are shipped by insured airmail.

The Titan II will also be available at the end of the month and I can now accept orders for these.

More details here: R35Parts


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

how much for exhaust and remap? How long is turnaround for Oz people?


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

GT51R said:


> how much for exhaust and remap? How long is turnaround for Oz people?


For a VX-ROM and remap the cost is 554,000 Yen plus shipping and handling.
Shipping costs have yet to be confirmed, expecting the necessary information very soon.

Delivery time to Australia is 3-5 days depending where you are, so a week for turnaround from receipt of the ECU will be fine.


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

Why does the remap only give 20bhp? Surely Mines can do better...


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

edb49 said:


> Why does the remap only give 20bhp? Surely Mines can do better...


This is the first remap they've done for the R35 and they've only increased the boost by 0.1kg/cm2. They're not looking for a lot more power at the moment, just getting the best from it and of course removing the limiter which at the moment is the biggest demand. If you'd like more it can be discussed.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Kanzen said:


> This is the first remap they've done for the R35 and they've only increased the boost by 0.1kg/cm2. They're not looking for a lot more power at the moment, just getting the best from it and of course removing the limiter which at the moment is the biggest demand. If you'd like more it can be discussed.


Over $5K USD for 20 HP? Wow, I guess removing the limiter makes it worth it, because thats damned expensive horsepower...:chairshot 

Obviously this car is destined to be a rich mans toy...:bawling:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

alot of money went into this new ECU. i can see costs going down after time and other competitiors in the ECU tuning world.

right now you had better expect to pay alot!

i should start my own ecu modding... kazen... can you get the actuall chips that they replace/add to the ecu? i can do the work in my house


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

psd1 said:


> Over $5K USD for 20 HP? Wow, I guess removing the limiter makes it worth it, because thats damned expensive horsepower...:chairshot
> 
> Obviously this car is destined to be a rich mans toy...:bawling:


With just the VX-ROM you will see about 20PS, and approx 40-50PS with both the VX-ROM and TitanII exhaust.

I get a lot of inquires asking "how much extra power will a VX-ROM give me". The VX-ROM isn't about cranking up the boost, first and foremost it's mapped to improve the response and drivability of the car. Of course the boost can also be increased too, and it also provides a tidy way of removing the limiter.

Mine's take a lot of care to ensure that everything they sell provides reliability, and on such a new car I wouldn't expect the first VX-ROM to run anything more than a mild boost increase. Of course as other parts are upgraded then the VX-ROM can be remapped to suit.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

psd1 said:


> Over $5K USD for 20 HP? Wow, I guess removing the limiter makes it worth it, because thats damned expensive horsepower...:chairshot
> 
> Obviously this car is destined to be a rich mans toy...:bawling:


No, the ECU is ¥132,300....the quoted price looks like to be the discounted rate if you also go for the titanium exhaust system. Not much more expensive than a 34.


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

Kanzen said:


> For a VX-ROM and remap the cost is 554,000 Yen plus shipping and handling.
> Shipping costs have yet to be confirmed, expecting the necessary information very soon.
> 
> Delivery time to Australia is 3-5 days depending where you are, so a week for turnaround from receipt of the ECU will be fine.


Is the price including the ti exhaust? what if i want it tuned for around 1.2 bar of boost???

Also, fuel over here is 98 octane not the same as jap...


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Sorry, I should have been clearer.

VX-ROM Re-map: 126,000 Yen (Japanese sales tax not payable)
VX-Titan II Exhaust: 428,000 Yen
Both: 554,000 Yen

98RON fuel isn't a problem, but I would need to ask about 1.2bar as that's quite an increase.

They're closed today, but will follow up tomorrow for you.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Kanzen said:


> Sorry, I should have been clearer.
> 
> VX-ROM Re-map: 126,000 Yen (Japanese sales tax not payable)
> VX-Titan II Exhaust: 428,000 Yen
> ...



Ahhh, much better. But still expensive. :chuckle: The exhaust looks great though!


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

psd1 said:


> Ahhh, much better. But still expensive. :chuckle: The exhaust looks great though!


It is expensive, but if you're willing to pay for quality you definitely won't be disappointed.


----------



## ybioul (Nov 23, 2007)

firs motronic upgrades for a porsche bi turbo run at 3000-5000 EUR...

this si nto expensive, it is normal price.... beucause they need to depreciate the devlopeemnt....


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah I don't think the price is unreasonable really.


----------



## carlettosan (Mar 22, 2004)

Beer Baron said:


> yeah I don't think the price is unreasonable really.


Agreed!

After all that money is spent on the car.. spending less than 1,200 USD extra to get it "unlocked" by reflashing its ECU with no more speed limiter + some extra power + better response + more torque etc. should be "mandatory" to all R35 owners worldwide !!!

Dino.. when are you getting yours? :chuckle:


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

GT51R said:


> Is the price including the ti exhaust? what if i want it tuned for around 1.2 bar of boost???
> 
> Also, fuel over here is 98 octane not the same as jap...


Mine's have only tested up to 1.0kg/cm2, and that was using 100RON fuel.

They haven't mapped for 98RON yet, but it can be done.
Let me know if you want one.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

carlettosan said:


> Agreed!
> 
> After all that money is spent on the car.. spending less than 1,200 USD extra to get it "unlocked" by reflashing its ECU with no more speed limiter + some extra power + better response + more torque etc. should be "mandatory" to all R35 owners worldwide !!!
> 
> Dino.. when are you getting yours? :chuckle:


I'll have to see what the Spec-V is like first... The current car is far too luxurious for my needs!


----------

